# Scanners - Cordless Phones



## How Do I

We were always under the impression that _all_ cordless and cell phones were able to be picked up by scanners.  Never really bothered to read up on it.... Today, DW was talking to someone at the phone company and they said only older analog cordless phones were able to be picked up by scanners.

We got this Uniden cordless set a few years ago and I think I'm reading that it is digital cordless 5.8 Ghz. So would this cordless phone be able to be picked up by a scanner or not?? We've been using a wired phone for most conversations just because we didn't know one way or the other and wanted to be safe. Not really worried about Uncle Sammy as he seems to do whatever he pleases.  But we do have a nosy neighbor with a scanner and would like to know for certain for that particular situation. Anyone know _for sure_?


----------



## radiofish

Well if I had a receiver that covered the 5.8 GHz frequency range, then yes more than likely I could listen in on your conversations. There are those receivers that go that high in frequency out there, but are kind of pricey for the average radio enthusiast. Your average radio shack/ bearcat type of scanner radio only goes up to just above the 1.2 GHz ham band, but there are expensive professional receivers that go way up into the microwave spectrum past the 5.8 GHz frequencies.

So if your neighbor only has a average handheld scanner, more than likely he will not be able to listen to your phone conversations. But if he is a 'radio tech' with extensive knowledge, then all bets are off!!

When the cell phones and cordless phones went from analog to digital a few years back, it just made it a bit more difficult for me to listen in, while using my radio room full of equipment.

Just remember that if it is a 'wireless' device, then anyone with the correct equipment can listen in to your conversations..

Just my own practical advice from being an Amateur "Ham" Radio Operator for 34+ years with an Advanced Class license, and with an A.S in Electronics Technology, and a B.S. in Math and Physics (since our local University doesn't offer a B.S. in Electrical Engineering).


----------



## arabian knight

Right now I have a 6.0 GHz one. But before that I have a 100% digital one. SO No scanner to pick up that one. As it would continuously "Sweep" up and down the Spectrum.
And there are still ones out there with that technology so no not all cordless can be picked up on scanners.
Those that Sweep The spectrum do not stay on any on channel long enough to be picked up, and being digital IF one could could be lucky enough you would only hear "white noise".


----------



## How Do I

Alright. Now I'm reading that some cordless phones (like mine) may be listed at 5.8 MHz, but still transmit in the 900 MHz range. I found my phone's manual online and this is from a screen capture:










Reading in some forums, they are saying some cordless phones transmit from handset to base @ 900 MHz range and then base to handset @ 5.8 MHz range, so of course the manufacturer would list the highest range? What do the ranges in the photo above signify? If what they are saying is correct, this phone still uses 900 MHz range for transmitting, right? Or what is the 900 MHz range for?? Maybe I'm better off using the wired phone?? But I'd still like to know what the different frequencies represent. IOW, why the different frequencies?


----------



## Darren

How Do I said:


> We were always under the impression that _all_ cordless and cell phones were able to be picked up by scanners.  Never really bothered to read up on it.... Today, DW was talking to someone at the phone company and they said only older analog cordless phones were able to be picked up by scanners.
> 
> We got this Uniden cordless set a few years ago and I think I'm reading that it is digital cordless 5.8 Ghz. So would this cordless phone be able to be picked up by a scanner or not?? We've been using a wired phone for most conversations just because we didn't know one way or the other and wanted to be safe. Not really worried about Uncle Sammy as he seems to do whatever he pleases.  But we do have a nosy neighbor with a scanner and would like to know for certain for that particular situation. Anyone know _for sure_?


I have an all band receiver that used to pick up cellphone conversations. I haven't tried it in years. Maybe I should get it out. I think the FCC has banned the sale of those. For awhile you could still buy them out of Canada.

What I found out recently is that a lot of radio equipment can be bought out of Hong Kong. I'll leave the details up to your imagination. Knowing what we had on board ship back in the early seventies at the beginning of the solid state changeover, most of the stuff still used vacuum tubes, I don't believe any wireless or wired communications is really confidential. If someone wants to listen, they can and will.


----------



## Gary in ohio

Cell phones are digital and are no receivable by your average home scanner. Cordless phones are a big "it depends". Many of the so called "digital" cordless phones are digital only in the sense of controls. The audio is still analog. Some as pointed out are up in the 2,5,8ghz range for one side of the conversation but the other is in the 900 band. Most can be picked up with receivers but receivers in the 2-8ghz range are rare and expensive. The 900mhz channel however can be picked up by most scanners.


----------



## texican

I'd assume all conversations were being monitored...

There is a govt. agency (can't recall the name of it, but it sounds like a 'predator') that monitors every single phone call. Everywhere. Picks up on keywords...


----------

